# Docklight Snook Tournament 3/16/13



## ethank (Aug 30, 2012)

www.thesouthernfly.com is still under construction


----------



## nightfly (Jul 7, 2011)

If its was closer I would be in


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

In


----------



## breakin70 (Jan 11, 2011)

Im in once the website is running


----------



## ethank (Aug 30, 2012)

The website is now up and the first 30 teams that pre-register will get a patagonia tournament t shirt. http://thesouthernfly.com/


----------



## reelaggressive (Feb 7, 2013)

I will be doing this


----------



## ethank (Aug 30, 2012)

The first 30 teams to pre-register will get a Captain's Bag that has a value of over $200.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

What number is team Shadowcast??


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

How many teams are registered so far?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

I think they are in the 20's so far......I just confirmed the patio area at Buffalo Wild Wings today for at least 40 people....It's going to be an awesome tourney!!


----------



## TampaFlyGirl (Feb 15, 2012)

I was under the impression that there were at least 30 teams.

Maybe I heard wrong?


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## strangebrue (Nov 28, 2011)

I was told 27 teams pre-registered as of March 4th.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

The Helios 2 is ready to go for this weekend’s tournament.  We will see how it holds up to hand-to-hand combat with snook around docks and hopefully make some noise in this tournament.


----------



## reelaggressive (Feb 7, 2013)

How did everyone do?
I am anxious to get up there and weigh in.


----------



## ethank (Aug 30, 2012)

The tournament was a success. Flint Creek Outfitters raffled off two Helios 2's, a Mirage reel, Hydros reel, Fly lines, and some skinny water culture apparel. The Captain's Bag included a Patagonia Micro Fiber shirt and a Mountain Khakis Granite Creek Shirt! Here are the results.


3rd place The Smithereens with 51"



2nd place The Dock Nasties with 52.5"



1st place Team All Snizzed Up with 52.75"

It was a great turn out and I look forward to doing it again next year!!!


----------

